# Does a poodle make a good hot-weather dog?



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

I live in Florida, we don't use the AC much (if at all), so our apartment is usually 85-90 degrees. At first I thought that would be too hot for a dog, but like others have pointed out...AC has only been around for about 50 years.

However, my roommate is mildly allergic to dogs, and I know poodles don't shed. But, how would a poodle do in the heat? 

The poodle I'm looking at is a miniature, if that makes any difference. I did some browsing, and I haven't really found any "red lights" regarding poodles and heat (unlike, say, a pug) but has anyone here heard differently?


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> Sloth;341724]I live in Florida, we don't use the AC much (if at all), so our apartment is usually 85-90 degrees. At first I thought that would be too hot for a dog, but like others have pointed out...AC has only been around for about 50 years.


I live in FL, and the outside temperature may only be in the 90's, but what makes the heat insufferable is the humidity level. I would never subject a dog of any breed, much less myself, to living in this climate without AC. ESPECIALLY during the summer months.



> However, my roommate is mildly allergic to dogs, and I know poodles don't shed. But, how would a poodle do in the heat?


My Poodles, very active and athletic dogs who love the outdoors, only stay outside long enough to do their business, so they can get back inside to the comfort of AC. Neighbors and others report their dogs also prefer to stay inside, avoiding the extreme discomfort of the heat and humidity during summer months, often extending into December, or later. 

Bottom line: the heat and humidity takes a toll on everyone, and can be a risk to health for both man and dog. Suffer if you will, that's your choice. Any dog you get won't have a choice, unable to voice any choice!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I'll post the same thing I did in your other thread be cause I feel its vital you see this. Sure A/c is "new" but its unfair to expect a dog to live in an apartment that is closed up and in the hot humid flordia air. Even in Michigan, my dog stops really doing much of anything if the air in the house goes above 80. 




> If you can't even afford the AC, how in the world are you going to afford a dog???? For a huge house, my electric bill is only on avg $50 more a month granted I live in Michigan, but It still gets into the 90's up here pretty often. My dogs food alone cost $45 a month, not including his heart worm meds ($25), any new toys to replace the broken ones ($25), and vet bills that come up (ranging from $100 to $6000 depending on the issue), plus if you have a destructive dog your also dealing with the damage they do ($5 to $2500+) and your worried about an A/c bill????
> 
> Pass on the dog until you can afford the bills the dog alone generates. Even a small dog can easily run you over $75 a month not including e-vet visits. If you can't afford an A/c then how can you afford a dog?
> 
> Just think about it....


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

I must chime in here as well. I feel it's selfish to subject a dog to those extreme heat temperatures. AC may have only been around 50 years, but dogs are extremely domesticated and many cannot tolerate the heat. Yard dogs are different, but when kept outside, they have open-air, breezes, shade, ect. Subjecting a dog to live inside, with no AC, in Florida, is torture. 

With an allergic girlfriend, and living in a un-airconditioned apartment in FLORIDA, you do not need a dog right now. On top of this, poodle's have coats that become thick and fluffy if not groomed. For the poor dog, it'll be like wearing a fur coat on top of having no AC. The dog may survive, but it will not be happy. There's a difference between SURVIVING and THRIVING. Would you want a dog that may survive the living conditons, but live in misery? 

Lastly, you have no money for an AC bill, but will you be able to care for a dog's needs? Vaccinations, food, heartworm preventative, vet bills if it gets sick, ect.? Not only this, but a poodle has to be groomed (especially is made to live in those hot conditions). Will you have the money for monthly grooming bills on top of everything else?

I would highly suggest that you re-consider getting a dog right now. If not for your benefit, at least for the poor dog's.


----------

